# Cheap long tweezers...



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone know where to buy long tweezers cheap to plant hair grass and micro swords?


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

i'm fairly certain aquat has some for sale. otherwise look around on ebay... though i forget what people search up. probably like stainless steel long tweezers or something. :/ i got mine in taiwan for dirt cheap so can't help you with getting mine


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I use zoo med feeding tongs. I got them at petsmart.


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

thanks guys!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought this set of tools on Ebay for $29.95 plus shipping. This set was recommended by several experienced aquascapers. Also, its the same set sold by a notorious online retailer. I have seen several posts that most people do not like their service. However their tools seem popular. The Ebay set is much cheaper then buying from the online retailer. I have been very happy with the complete set. The scissor is very sharp, over the entire length of the blade. Also, I thought I would like my fine point tweezers, that I bought from another source, better then the wider point tweezers in the set. However, I think I use the wider point ones more often.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fresh-Aquar...319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c0b2d6ff


----------



## csmith (Apr 22, 2010)

Check your local Hobby Lobby, the same section they keep all of the beads and similar items.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if you want cheap ones look for bamboo ones


----------



## Sicamore_Tree (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys I just went to pet smart and bought the feeder tongs, they work great too! I put the small plants in with ease now!


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Why didn't I think of going to Petsmart and buying feeder tongs! Duhhh, and instead of driving 30miles to the nearest lfs. I could of drove 5 miles!


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I know one seller.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=188533&highlight=tweezers

you need to register before you can view if you are not a member though.


----------

